# Stena HSS Ferry



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Got a good deal on the HSS from Harwich to Hook Of Holland for september - 7 day return for £262. from Motorhome Ticket Club - online best quote was over £400.
MTC phone number is 01803-855555


----------

